

The Congressman Who Went Off the Grid - mdip
http://www.politico.com//magazine/story/2014/01/roscoe-bartlett-congressman-off-the-grid-101720.html

======
keithpeter
"the tyranny of the urgent"

Useful phrase although I suspect that Dr Bartlett would struggle to find
political common ground with me.

